# Ductless Central AC



## lisany (May 31, 2008)

I am in the process of buying the house. It is an older house and currently does not have a central AC. I am considering installing it. Should I consider ductless system or should I go with more traditional? There are no ducts currently in the house.


----------



## hondadrv24 (May 31, 2008)

if you have an unfinished basement or a crawlspace i would go with ductwork, as it would be easy to install(supposing you purchased a single story)  More info on your new house would help with recommending things for you.

  I guess i have never heard of ductless (except for window air and wood stove heat).


----------



## lisany (Jun 1, 2008)

It is a 2 story house and there is a crawl space.  The basement is finished.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome Lisany:
There are two companies that make systems especially for retrofitting to older homes; Space Pac and Unico. Either one can be contacted through a Google search. They use very small ducts that can be installed in your home without intrusion and use a high speed, high pressure air movement but are quiet and do not cause unwelcome drafts; plus they can be installed in the attic, saving space in the basement or living area.
Glenn


----------

